# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  انصراف از ترميم معدل

## mpaarshin

سلام بچه ها خوبين؟
باتوجه به نزديكي كنكور تصميم گرفتم از ترميم انصراف بدم اما قطعي نشده شايد ندم ولي دوتا مورد هست كه ميخواستم ببينم شماها چيزي خبر دارين كه صد در صد و قطعي بدونين نه اينكه پيش بيني كنين قطعي بدونين
يكي اينكه اگه انصراف بدم از حق يكبار خودم واسه ترميم ديگه نميتونم استفاده كنم يا مشكلي پيش نمياد؟؟ من رفتم مدرسه گفت ميشه انصراف داد پول هم برنميگردونيم ولي نمراتت حذف ميشن انگار نه انگار كه امتحان دادي ولي ازشون پرسيدم كه حق يكبار ترميمم سر جاش ميمونه گفت نميدونيم
دو اينكه ايا قطعا سوابق تحصيلي تاثير مثبت داره در كنكور ٩٥؟ چون سنجش رسما اعلام نكرده منم سوال كردم اينو گفتن پس هنوز قطعي معلوم نيست

----------


## nacli

لعنت ب اونایی ک نمیان تکلیف ما رو مشخص کن
من امروز زنگ زدم وزارت اموزش پرورش
گفت احتمال تاثیر ندادن نمرات ترمیم، بیشتر از تاثیر دادنشه

----------


## Amir h

> لعنت ب اونایی ک نمیان تکلیف ما رو مشخص کن
> من امروز زنگ زدم وزارت اموزش پرورش
> گفت احتمال تاثیر ندادن نمرات ترمیم، بیشتر از تاثیر دادنشه


یعنی واسه کنکور 96 هم تاثیر نمیدن؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## nacli

> یعنی واسه کنکور 96 هم تاثیر نمیدن؟؟؟؟؟؟


نپرسیدم

----------


## mpaarshin

> لعنت ب اونایی ک نمیان تکلیف ما رو مشخص کنمن امروز زنگ زدم وزارت اموزش پرورشگفت احتمال تاثیر ندادن نمرات ترمیم، بیشتر از تاثیر دادنشه


احتمال تاثير دادنش بيشتره يعني اينجوري گفتن به من الان من يك هفتست اصلا زيست نخوندم و فيزيك پيشمم مونده از ١٦ام شروع كنم وقتم خيلي كم ميشه نميدونم چيكار كنم اگه تاثير قطعي شه نمرات قبليم خيلي به رتبم ضرر ميرسونه ولي موضوع اينجاست كه مثبت بشه به شدت ضرر كردم كه وقتم فقط سر نهايي مزخرف رفته

----------


## nacli

> احتمال تاثير دادنش بيشتره يعني اينجوري گفتن به من الان من يك هفتست اصلا زيست نخوندم و فيزيك پيشمم مونده از ١٦ام شروع كنم وقتم خيلي كم ميشه نميدونم چيكار كنم اگه تاثير قطعي شه نمرات قبليم خيلي به رتبم ضرر ميرسونه ولي موضوع اينجاست كه مثبت بشه به شدت ضرر كردم كه وقتم فقط سر نهايي مزخرف رفته


من ک زنگ زدم یارو گفت سازمان سنجش نمرات رو قبل از ثبت نام گرفته و ما هم تو آیین نامه قید نکردیم ک نمرات واسه 95 تاثیر داده شه. و احتمالش کمه ک سنجش قبول کنه نمرات رو تغییر بده...

----------


## nacli

> احتمال تاثير دادنش بيشتره يعني اينجوري گفتن به من الان من يك هفتست اصلا زيست نخوندم و فيزيك پيشمم مونده از ١٦ام شروع كنم وقتم خيلي كم ميشه نميدونم چيكار كنم اگه تاثير قطعي شه نمرات قبليم خيلي به رتبم ضرر ميرسونه ولي موضوع اينجاست كه مثبت بشه به شدت ضرر كردم كه وقتم فقط سر نهايي مزخرف رفته


ب تو گفتن تاثیر داده میشه؟

----------


## nacli

اینم شماره اونیه ک گفت احتمال تاثیر ندادنش خیلی بیشتره
021-82285337

----------


## mpaarshin

> ب تو گفتن تاثیر داده میشه؟


به من گفتن كه اموزش و پرورش اينكارو كرده زودتر كه به ٩٥ برسه ولي اخه موضوع اينه از كنكور آدم ميمونه بعدش تاثير مثبته موضوع تاثير ندادنش نيست موضوع اينه كه بيخودي داره يك ماه ميره

----------


## nacli

> به من گفتن كه اموزش و پرورش اينكارو كرده زودتر كه به ٩٥ برسه ولي اخه موضوع اينه از كنكور آدم ميمونه بعدش تاثير مثبته موضوع تاثير ندادنش نيست موضوع اينه كه بيخودي داره يك ماه ميره


حالا من بحثی رو مثبت و قطعیش ندارم. موضوع تاثیر دادن یا ندادنه. یعنی بخونم؟؟؟؟ تاثیر میدن؟؟؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> حالا من بحثی رو مثبت و قطعیش ندارم. موضوع تاثیر دادن یا ندادنه. یعنی بخونم؟؟؟؟ تاثیر میدن؟؟؟


نميدونم به من اينو گفتن چون فرستادن نمرات واسه اينا كار يك ساعتم نيست همش كامپيوتره ديگه

----------


## nacli

> نميدونم به من اينو گفتن چون فرستادن نمرات واسه اينا كار يك ساعتم نيست همش كامپيوتره ديگه


موضوع قبول کردن سازمان سنجشه

----------


## nacli

دادا تلگرامتو پ خ کن مرسی

----------


## hamed_habibi

عدل تا سه سال همینجوری مثبته ...دوستان

----------


## mpaarshin

> دادا تلگرامتو پ خ کن مرسی


باشه چشم

----------


## mpaarshin

> عدل تا سه سال همینجوری مثبته ...دوستان


قطعي نيست حرفت منبع موثق ميخواد بر اساس احتمالات نميشه جلو رفت

----------


## nacli

> باشه چشم


قربون ذستت تلگرامتو هم چک کن  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## DR.MAM

من مطمعنم که تا 97 معدل مثبت مبمونه و از 98 با نهایی شدن سه پایه و ورود نظام جدیدیا معدل قطعی میشه

----------


## SEYED REZA

ميشه انصراف زد يا نه ؟؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> ميشه انصراف زد يا نه ؟؟


بله ميشه

----------


## iamshakh

انصراف چه صیغه ایه دیگه؟؟ اگه همینجوریم نرین سر جلسه،همون انصراف حساب میشه دیگه

----------


## mpaarshin

> انصراف چه صیغه ایه دیگه؟؟ اگه همینجوریم نرین سر جلسه،همون انصراف حساب میشه دیگه


نه ديگه انصراف بدين نمراتتون حذف ميشه

----------


## ata.beheshti

ملت معلوم نی فازشون چیه یروزی منتظر ترمیم بودن حالا میخان انصراف بدن...

از تمام امکانات موجود استفاده کنید ومعدلتون رو بالا ببرید معلوم نیست 96 چی بشه خیلی ریسک بزرگیه ترمیم انصراف دادن 

و شاید بمونی 96 و تاثیر هر چند کم قطعی بشه و باز همون آشو همون کاسه

----------

